# Rome 390 + Vans Cirro = HATE?



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Can you clarify this please? Pinching your finger???
Also you talk about having the strap over the top but then the picture appears to show the strap over the end of the boot?

It should either be over the toe at 45 ish deg or vertically over the top of the boot (my preference).


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Been there. 

I'd recommend swapping out the toe strap to a Burton get-a-grip strap. It's a cheaper fix than buying a new set of bindings and you're getting a better cap strap.


----------



## reneftw (Aug 14, 2012)

Slush Puppie said:


> Can you clarify this please? Pinching your finger???
> Also you talk about having the strap over the top but then the picture appears to show the strap over the end of the boot?
> 
> It should either be over the toe at 45 ish deg or vertically over the top of the boot (my preference).


I use it at a 45 degree angle normally, in the photo the strap is over the end of the boot so you can see better what I'm trying to say.
When I close the toe strap, the end of it just presses on my little finger. Maybe Extremo can help me explain better, looks like he knows what I'm talking about. 






Extremo said:


> Been there.
> 
> I'd recommend swapping out the toe strap to a Burton get-a-grip strap. It's a cheaper fix than buying a new set of bindings and you're getting a better cap strap.



http://www.dogfunk.com/burton-ultra-capstrap
Are these the ones? Or can you please post a link so I can see what you are talking about?


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah it's ok I know exactly what you mean, i've experienced the same thing. But I managed to solve it.

My first set of boots (Kaiju) were doing that too - deforming slightly where the thicker part of the buckle was.

I found that adjusting the toecap position side to side and also getting it over the correct part of the toe helped.

But what made it go away completely was getting wearing the strap completely as a top strap not cap. I find that config much more responsive because the pressure is directly over the ball of the foot, sot it really holds the foot in place and you don't need to crank it.

However, I've since go the same boot a half size smaller and it does not deform at all wearing cap. Tried if for a few runs and its was fine. But still prefer the extra response of wearing them top by a mile.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

reneftw said:


> Burton Gettagrip Capstrap from Dogfunk.com
> Are these the ones? Or can you please post a link so I can see what you are talking about?


Yeah that's them. You'll have to make sure they're compatible. I don't know if you can insert them through the baseplate the way you do with Burton and Union. 

If they are this should eliminate the problem. They're more tapered and rounded so there is less to dig into the boot. Go with the large. The medium may cause the same problem.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

The problem is definitely the boots. If the Burton cap straps don't fit or work, send them back and perhaps you could consider getting new boots from a different brand.
Vans boots have much softer toe sections than most brands, which collapse under the toe straps. This was the main problem in reviews of multiple Vans boots on The Good Ride. http://thegoodride.com/boot-reviews/vans-cirro/

Hopefully everything will work out for you.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Gdog42 said:


> The problem is definitely the boots. If the Burton cap straps don't fit or work, send them back and perhaps you could consider getting new boots from a different brand.
> Vans boots have much softer toe sections than most brands, which collapse under the toe straps. This was the main problem in reviews of multiple Vans boots on The Good Ride. Vans Cirro Boot Review | The Good RideThe Good Ride
> 
> Hopefully everything will work out for you.


The problem is definitely not the boot. It is the combination of the boot and binding. Some just line up at that point. I have several pairs of bindings that I ride with the same boot. Only one strap does this. A different strap is a likely solution.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Extremo said:


> The problem is definitely not the boot. It is the combination of the boot and binding. Some just line up at that point. I have several pairs of bindings that I ride with the same boot. Only one strap does this. A different strap is a likely solution.


So if the Burton strap doesn't fit, maybe contact Rome ask for a set of this season's 390 toe straps, which are open in the center and can be capped properly.
It looks like the 2011 390 has a flat strap designed to wear over the toe, which unfortunately has the compressing effect on the soft Vans toe box.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> So if the Burton strap doesn't fit, maybe contact Rome ask for a set of this season's 390 toe straps, which are open in the center and can be capped properly.
> It looks like the 2011 390 has a flat strap designed to wear over the toe, which unfortunately has the compressing effect on the soft Vans toe box.


I guess asking for new straps cannot hurt. But FWIW the 11/12 390 toe straps work perfectly with my Vans boots - in fact they are just as good as the Burton ones in my experience. The Rome straps look flat but they actually stretch and conform to the boot really well.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> I guess asking for new straps cannot hurt. But FWIW the 11/12 390 toe straps work perfectly with my Vans boots - in fact they are just as good as the Burton ones in my experience. The Rome straps look flat but they actually stretch and conform to the boot really well.


Good to hear that yours are fine. Exactly what Vans boots do you have?
The toe sections on most boots are pretty solid and don't have the potential for problems like reneftw has with his boots.

It would be cheaper to go with new toe straps, but if new boots are an an open option than that might be the best thing to do, as there wouldn't be this problem to worry about with the current bindings or any future bindings.

I'd say get new boots as a last resort if new toe straps still don't do it for the Vans. Hopefully they will though.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

The 2012 strap is the same as 2011 (i think) and can be worn either way, personally i find it very comfortable worn toe. The Kaiju have a reasonably soft toebox too but the strap doesnt need to be cranked as much to get good response like that so I'd suggest giving it a run or two. Doesn't look as good mind.

But assuming you cant get replacements and you don't want to go toe, you might find that tweaking the binding size adjustment makes a big difference to get the strap more vertical (while still cap).

Hope you get it sorted one way or another.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> Good to hear that yours are fine. Exactly what Vans boots do you have?
> The toe sections on most boots are pretty solid and don't have the potential for problems like reneftw has with his boots.


I have the Vans Fargo. TheGoodRide idiots complained about the 'soft' toebox on those as well, but it really is mostly them spouting their usual bullshit/repeating what they have heard somewhere else. I am on my second pair of Fargos and have had them in many different binding, never had an issue with the toebox 'collapsing'.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Slush Puppie said:


> The 2012 strap is the same as 2011 (i think) and can be worn either way, personally i find it very comfortable worn toe. The Kaiju have a reasonably soft toebox too but the strap doesnt need to be cranked as much to get good response like that so I'd suggest giving it a run or two. Doesn't look as good mind.
> 
> But assuming you cant get replacements and you don't want to go toe, you might find that tweaking the binding size adjustment makes a big difference to get the strap more vertical (while still cap).
> 
> Hope you get it sorted one way or another.


Toe strap is different for the 11/12 and 12/13 Rome 390/390 Boss - in fact, it is the only change to the binding this year I believe.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> I have the Vans Fargo. TheGoodRide idiots complained about the 'soft' toebox on those as well, but it really is mostly them spouting their usual bullshit/repeating what they have heard somewhere else. I am on my second pair of Fargos and have had them in many different binding, never had an issue with the toebox 'collapsing'.


Yeah, I noticed that they only seem to try of couple of a brand's products and then just say what they expect from the rest of the products in that line- that's obvious by how much they don't say but still try to provide a review anyway. I think, looking again, they actually did this with Vans boots: tried a couple models and then decided that they all have very soft toe boxes. Well that's a shit load of good, isn't it? :sad:

At least they have decent reviews of what they REALLY DO review, which is mostly Burton products for some reason.


----------



## reneftw (Aug 14, 2012)

I wrote to Rome via their online support thingie about a week ago, but I still haven't received any answer.
I tried making the strap a little longer or shorter, but I didn't notice any difference. I'm hitting the slope on Friday and will try to tie it over the toes.

I don't really want to change the boots as I find them very responsive and comfortable. As a last resort, I think I'm gonna use my other bindings the remaining of the season and buy the Cartel 2013 in the end of the season, when the discounts kick in.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Call them on the phone when you get time. I used to only email companies but... 

*"Ain't nobody got time for that!"* :


----------



## reneftw (Aug 14, 2012)

The problem is that I am from Romania (EU) and there isn't anybody I could call here regarding this thing.


----------



## reneftw (Aug 14, 2012)

Can anyone that has a Burton Gettagrip Capstrap in Large tell me how long is the actual strap without the 2 ladders on the sides?


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

reneftw said:


> Hello.
> I'm riding Vans Cirro with Rome 390 2011. The problem I have is that the toe strap pinches my little *finger* when I use it over the boot's top. I tried to shorten the strap from the other side so it wouldn't reach my *pinky toe* but afterwards it is too short to tie it.


:question:
Ok wait I might be mentally handicapped, but I'm confused as hell. Does this ***** mean the toestrap is pinching his FINGER or his TOE? goddamn.
I'm guessing toe. But finger isn't toe now, is it? (Unless you're filipino, which I can attest to)

I want to know because I'm riding some Mob Bosses with ThirtyTwo Lasheds/86FTs and the toe strap might be doing the same thing, as in it's smaller than my boot.


----------

